# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Σύρμα

## Κωνσταντινος07

Πολύ καλημέρα σας και χρόνια σας πολλά!!Θέλω εδώ και μέρες να κατασκευάσω ένα κλουβί για παπαγαλάκι.
Έχω πάρει ότι χρειάζομαι εκτός από σύρμα.
Έχω στην περιοχή στην οποία μένω (Αθήνα-Περιστέρι) αλλά το ποιο φθηνό που εχω βρει είναι 5ευρο το μέτρο,κατέβηκα και στο κέντρο της αθηνας και το βρήκα 10ευρω το μέτρο..Ξέρετε απο αθηνα που θα βρω φθηνότερο απο 5 το μέτρο σύρμα?Για το κλουβί χρειάζομαι 7 μέτρα.

----------


## mitsman

Κωσταντινε 5 ευρω το τετραγωνικο μετρο ειναι μια χαρα τιμη... δυσκολα θα βρεις πιο φθηνο!!!!
Εγω θα σου προτεινα να ψαξεις ενα πλεγμα που στο πλατος εχει το ιδιο κενο με το κλασσικο κουνελοσυρμα αλλα στο υψος εχει διπλασιο κενο...
αν το κουνελοσυρμα ειναι  1,2 επι 2,5 το πλεγμα που σου προτεινω εγω ειναι 1,2 επι 5.... ειναι αποστευτα βολικο!

----------


## Κωνσταντινος07

Ναι αδερφε μου το γνοριζω αυτο..τετοιο ακριβος θελω να παρω αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι ακριβο χωρις να εχω κανει καμια αξιολογη ερευνα αγωρας..

----------


## mitsman

Η λογικη λεει οτι θα ειναι πιο φθηνο απο το κουνελοσυρμα γιατι εχει πιο λιγο συρμα!

----------

